# Luxor Industrial Corporation (LRL.V)



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

Just stumbled upon that stock on the TSX Venture, it seems promising, it had a nice growth in the past few months, but they started posting interesting profits and earnings (EPS 0.04$ for a 0.12$ stock, an impressive ratio!). They had almost 1,000,000$ revenue in the first quarter of 2015, compared to 384K$ first quarter last year. Small cap, penny stock, and turning profit in, sounds like a good deal don't you think?


----------

